# Best way to cover stitches afer spaying



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki is going to be spayed next week and I was wondering whether to buy a baby onesie, or buy a boy dog's belly band to cover her stitches? 

When my bichon was spayed a long time ago, they wrapped a lot of cloth (it looked like it was from a bedsheet) around her so she couldn't get to the stitches. I have a "Bite Not" collar for her, but I'd rather cover her up than use the collar. 


If I buy a "onesie," do I buy the preemie size? She's 4 pounds. I've never raised kids so I know nothing about onesies. Thanks!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I would guess either would work-the one thing you have to think about is if she uses a pad to potty-you'll have to watch for when she has to go so you can unsnap it-so maybe a belly band would work best?

I wish for a speedy recovery :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## lovemytobi (Apr 21, 2005)

On my two boys Tobi and Riley, I didn't have to put anything, they never fooled with it. As a matter of fact, Riley gets his sutures out Friday. But on Lily, overnight while we slept, she pulled all of her sutures out. The first thing I did in the morning was check her and seen she had pulled them out and got her right back to the vet, they had to resuture her and put a soft collar on her, but she did really well except for that incident.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

When Bella was spayed, I bought the preemie size onesie and cut a whole in it for her tail. It worked wonderfully! Here's a pic of her in her little onesie!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> When Bella was spayed, I bought the preemie size onesie and cut a whole in it for her tail. It worked wonderfully! Here's a pic of her in her little onesie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cute!! I'll go look at them tomorrow


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Cute!! I'll go look at them tomorrow[/B]



I found them at Walmart.... they came in a package of 3. Of course, we had to use the pink one... lol.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I got Mia a newborn I think and washed it in hotwater to shrink it she was 3lbs then. I cut out a hole so she could do her business without taking it off and put it on her with the snaps facing up.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I put a onesie on Bella but she really didn't even need it. She slept in it one night but that was it since she never bothered her stitches.


----------

